# HGH tiredness?



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

So I know this guy who tried HGH and got tired on like 2 ius, and then dropped to 1.5 iu's and was still tired and retained allot of water.  He was running blue tops.  Does pharma grade not cause these sides?

For example, blue tops sides: tired, red welts, water retention
Pharma grade sides: carpel tunnel, swelling on ankles or wrists, numbness


They seem like 2 different chems almost....


----------



## ElitePeptides (Apr 26, 2014)

That may just be how he reacts to GH.. Has he tried pharm grade before?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Pharma grade sides: carpel tunnel, swelling on ankles or wrists, numbness, tired, water retention

Those are definite sides from rHGH.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

Couldn't another peptide cause similar symptoms, like ghrp-2... but be bottled as blue tops?


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 29, 2014)

BigDyl, thats what I'm thinking.  I have gotten "hgh" before but funny I would be starving immediately post inject and then want to fall asleep an hr later.. Most likely I was taking ghrp in stead of HGH


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 29, 2014)

yea i think i was sold ghrp6 instead of igf-lr3 by a company on here. sucks these company do shit like this to use.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 29, 2014)

BigDyl, if you are looking for legit IGF then try ElitePeptides.. I know for a fact they are good! I have tried the Lr3 and DES.  Will be getting blood work on the IGF soon to validate !


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's a side effect. Use some stimulants to combat this.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Aug 13, 2014)

The very first shot of gh I ever had scared the shit out me and the misses as I fell asleep about 10mins after having it. Wasn't a deep sleep just drowsy, really drowsy. As they were generic blue tops I thought I'd been ripped but got swelling in the hands and wild dreams first few nights. It was real gh. I had a friend who's reaction was exactly the same but others think its unusual. Guess different physiology elicits a different response.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 13, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> BigDyl, if you are looking for legit IGF then try ElitePeptides.. I know for a fact they are good! I have tried the Lr3 and DES.  Will be getting blood work on the IGF soon to validate !


So sides on ghrp will be water retention on the ankles ect.  not liking the sound of that,i already have swollen ankles from test and eq and clen.


----------



## s2h (Aug 13, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> So I know this guy who tried HGH and got tired on like 2 ius, and then dropped to 1.5 iu's and was still tired and retained allot of water.  He was running blue tops.  Does pharma grade not cause these sides?
> 
> For example, blue tops sides: tired, red welts, water retention
> Pharma grade sides: carpel tunnel, swelling on ankles or wrists, numbness
> ...



its real gh...thats what that tells me...common side effects....take some stims..it will subside in time..


----------



## booze (Aug 14, 2014)

T4 supplementation is required.


----------

